# In memory of Rusty



## lunchlady (Apr 13, 2005)

OMG! What an absolutely beautiful Golden! I love that gray face! Roscoes face turned gray over the years & he was a dark red & he would just look at us with that sweet face! Our Roscoe was a part of our family just like our children, I think there are only certain people who understand the bonding with animals only if they have experienced it firsthand at some time in their life. Fred, my husband had never really gotten attached to any of our pets in the past, but Roscoe changed all that almost immediately. I can't explain it, I don't know why. But the bond between those two was incredible! When Fred came home from work, as soon as Roscoe would see his truck, he would get so excited, his tail wagged so fast, Fred couldn't get out of the truck fast enough before Roscoe would be right there at his door! When Fred was working in the yard or in the shop working on his truck, there was Roscoe right behind him, he was like his shadow. He would lay next to Fred for hours just watching him work on his truck or whatever. On a daily basis, it never ceased to amaze me how unbelievably devoted Roscoe was, I had never seen anything like it before in my life! I believe Roscoe was so grateful to Fred for saving his life & giving him a real home (which he never had all his life) & that he was so absolutely happy & content he just expressed it the only way he could! It has broken our hearts to lose Roscoe, but I'm sure Fred's grief is deeper because it was so obvious how deeply he & Roscoe loved each other, but Fred isn't one to talk so much about it like I do. But the day Roscoe left us, I didn't think Fred would ever stop crying, Bless his heart! Connie


----------



## Sammy's mom (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh it is so good to see Rusty again. he was a love. I love that wise old grey face. I agree ...it's not over:no: ...the pain lingers and sometimes still overwhelms. 
I cannot get over Sam, as much as i love Blue. Sammy was truly my forever dog. I think lil Blue is Tony's forever dog- he is so enchanted by his cute ways . I am thinking of putting Sammy's pictures in another spot as I see him everywhere...but I know he'll never ever leavre my mind . I wouldnt want him to.
God bless Rusty- go find Sammy and go play now at the bridge .


----------



## myboyjake (Apr 19, 2005)

*Rusty will always be missed*

Hi Sammy's mom, 

Thanks for those wonderful words about my sweet Rusty. He will be so missed even though he died in Feb it seems like yesterday. I still have all his pictures in the same place and at times I still cry. My new boy Jake gives me a different kind of love and it is a good love. I am glad I didn't expect him to be just like Rusty. He couldn't have been. He is his own wonderful self. Another great Golden. 

We never want them to leave and when they do it is so hard to get over. 14 years with one dog is hard to give up. My true friend he was. 

I am glad you joined the Golden Retriever forum Chris. I have been busy so I haven't posted in a while but will. The people here are wonderful.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## goldenspirits (Jun 3, 2005)

hi, it's coopersmom from the other forum. Good to see you guys here (Rusty and Sammy's Mom). Rusty was such a beauty. Always enjoy seeing his picture.

It'll be a year in November since Ranger crossed the bridge and I still cry over him. Not as much as I used to because the pain does subside a bit, but there are days when it still hurts so much, my heart physically aches!


----------



## myboyjake (Apr 19, 2005)

*Rusty's mom*

Hi coopersmom, goldenspirits, boy is that the trueth. Very nice to see you again. Yes we sure do love our babies and what an impact they had on us all. Never to be forgotten.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello Carol,He was a beautiful Golden.We understand how you feel.We lost our Charlie 15 months ago and we still cry over his loss.When we got him,he had health problems that we knew would limit his life.I was determined not to get too attached.We loved him for 5 years before his heart failed and he went to his final forever home.Even though I am surrounded by the current gang of 4,I still have a space in my heart for Charlie.
Many people,if very lucky,experience the dog of a life time.We have been blessed many times and will never forget any of them.
Someday we will be together again and cross the Rainbow Bridge together.
Our condolences on your loss,
You MUST believe,
Shane


----------



## myboyjake (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Shane and thank you for you kind words. I am glad we all have something in common. Our love for our Golden's. It seems that every one of them has something special to give.


----------

